
Kids on winning robotics team told 'Go back to Mexico' - lisper
http://www.indystar.com/story/opinion/columnists/suzette-hackney/2017/03/16/hackney-meet-kids-took-racism-won/99249796/
======
cbanek
This is just sick. Both the parents and children saying such hateful bullshit.
I can't blame the kids though, they just mimic what their parents teach them.

If I were there, I would have told that woman "well I'm sorry, just because
you're not Mexican doesn't mean you should win."

But it's a good lesson for the kids, and one to learn early. Haters gonna
hate, but other than that, they are full of hot air. Otherwise they'd be busy
doing something great, like I hope these kids will.

------
ue_
This is horrible, and abhorrent behaviour especially on the part of adults who
should know better and recognise acheivement when it is shown rather than
denigrating work based on the country of origin or genetic makeup of the
workers.

I hope this is not common, or at least not becoming common.

